# اسس تصميم الفنادق



## africano architect (25 ديسمبر 2012)

الفنادق
انواع الفنادق:

يتحدد نوع الفندق على حسب مدى رفاهيته وامكانياته وعدد نجومه حيث ان هناك فنادق من نجمة الى خمس نجوم
تصنيف الفنادق حسب الأسرة:
: Budget-inn -1
خاص بأصحاب الدخل المحدود ويكون( نجمة& نجمتين ) وكل الغرف زوجية
: Motor-inn -2 
• لا يزيد عن نجمتين← ( 60% زوجية & 40% فردية )0
:Conventional Hotel -3
خاص بالمؤتمرات لا يقل عن 4 نجوم ويصل الى 5 نجوم بوجود حمام سباحة و 90% فردى و10% زوجي
:Super luxury4- 
خاص بالسياحة ولا يقل عن 5 نجوم 
:Commercial5- 
• يوجد فى المناطق التجارية ويفضل أن تكون خاضع لطابع أو نمط المنطقة الموجود بها ويكون ( نجمة& نجمتين ) ويكون 50% زوجى & 50% فردى0
:Resort6- 
• يوجد فى المنتجعات السياحية ويتراوح بين (3&4&5) نجوم ويكون 90% زوجى أو كلها زوجى
الموقع:

• وحيث بينا ان هناك فنادق من نجمة الى خمسة نجوم فانه يتغير الموقع تبعاً لاهمية الفندق
ويفضل الفنادق أن تكون قريبة من المناطق التجارية أو الترفيهية أو السياحية ومراكز المدن وكذلك بجوار المطارات
ومن الممكن اختيار الموقع فى الأحياء الهادئة والمليئة بلأشجار والتى يتوفر فيها مساحات كبيرة لوقوف السيارات

التوجيه:

أفضل توجيه فى الفنادق هو توجيه المناظر وليس شرط الشمال فى التوجيه وذلك لأن النزيل يحتاج فى المدة القصيرة التى يقضيها فى الفندق أن يرى المناظر الجميلة وليس الاستمتاع بالتوجيه

• *التوجيه ←( المناظر& الشمس& الرياح السائدة ) 
*توجيه المطابخ: ← لابد أن يكون توجيه المطبخ فى الجهة الجنوبية ويكون فى البدروم او الدور الاول بجانب المطاعم وقاعات الطعام
ولابد أن يكون توجيه المطبخ عكس اتجاه الرياح السائدة

الطاقة الاستيعابية للمطعم:
يكون حساب الطاقة الاستيعابية للمطعم حسب عدد الاسرة حيث لابد أن يستوعب 50% من النزلاء حتى لو كان مكتمل وفى حالة تناول الافطار لابد أن يستوعب 25% من النزلاء
يكون عبارة عن بار ويكون أشبه بالمطبخ ←coffe shop • 
• صالات الديسكو تكون عبارة عن بار للمشروبات

*دراسة عناصر الفندق

1- بهو الفندق: ← يفضل أن يكون بارتفاع دورين يصل الى ( 3.5 ← 4م)ويكون مزود بلاضاءة الطبيعية للاضاءةوالتهويه
يتم عمل أبواب تفتح للخارج و يتم عمل أبواب دوارة بجانبها أبواب عادية لمراعاة حدوث تعطل فى الأبواب الدوارة
2- غرفة النوم: ← إرتغاع غرفة النوم لايقل عن 2.80م
أنواع الأسرة:
(2م*1م)←:Single bed -1
(2م*1.35) ←:double bed- 2 
(2م*2م)←:King - 3 
(2م*1.50)←:Queen size- 4
(2م*1م)←:Twin bed- 5

3- المطاعم: ← يفضل أن يكون فى الدور الأول وليس الثانى حتى تمكن من خدمة:
أ- إستعمال النزلاء
ب- إستعمال الأفراد العاديين من الخارج

4- قاعات الأفراح: ← يتم الفصل بين القاعات عن طريق قواطيع وذلك حتى تتحقق المرونة الازمة فى التصميم للفندق
5- الادارة: ← لابد أن تكون قريبة من صالات الافطار والكافتيريا أى فى الدور الأرضي 
الوحدة المركزية الخدمية للمبنى وتعتبر قلب المبنى لأنها تشمل على ←:Core6- 
حجر خدمات& سلالم هروب& سلالم خدمة& سلالم رئيسية& تكييف&غرف القمامة& دورات مياه) 
الدور المسروق: ← يكون فيه كل الصرف وجميع التوصيلات الصحية يصل اليه بدون وصولها الى الدور الأول والأرضى ومنه تصل الى الخارج بدون نزول التوصيلات الى الأدوار السفلية
• فى حالة نزول الصرف الى الدور الأرضى فله عيوب مثل*

أ- يحدث مشاكل فى حالة نزوله فى قاعات الأفراح وذلك عند حدوث مشاكل به
ب- منظر سىء عند الصيانة عند نزوله فى المطعم
• لابد أن يكون له تهوية طبيعية ويصل إرتفاع الدور الى 2م فقط 
• مكان الدور المسروق بعد المطعم والأفراح والادارة

● تصميم غرف النوم:

• التصميم فى الفنادق يكون على موديول
• لابد أن يكون توجيه الغرف فى اتجاة المنظر الخارجى الأجمل
• لابد أن تكون واجهة الغرف كلها زجاجية للتمتع بالمنظر الخارجى
• يفضل عمل تراس فى غرف النوم ( لكل غرفة نوم )

● الأسس التصميمية لها:
لا يقل عرض أى باب فى الغرف كلها وباب المدخل عن 1م بالمبانى -1
من أول الفنادق ذات النجمتين لابد عمل حمام لكل غرفة -2
3- غرف النزلاء ← ( عرض الباب لا يقل عن 1م ويكون الفتح للداخل ) 
4- يتم عمل مجرى لكل حمام والمجرى يكون زوجى أى يفتح على أكثر من حمام
• مقاسات المجرى: ← لا يقل العرض عن 60سم 
لا يقل طول الضلع الأخر عن 160سم 
فتح الناب للمجرى يكون للخارج لضيق مساحته وحتى 
يسهل الصيان
← لابد أن يكون باب المجرى مزود بفتحات زجاجية 
حتى يسهل رؤية ما يحدث بالمواسير
• عرض الحمام لا يقل عن 2.40 0 
• يكون هناك دواليب فى منطقة تغيير الملابس بعد المدخل بحيث لا يقل عمق الدولاب عن 60 
سم وعرضه 90سم0 • فرش السرير يكون عمودى على إتجاه فتحة النوافذ

● حمام السباحة:
• من الممكن عمل حمام سباحة أعلى المدخل أى أعلى البهو مع الاحتفاظ بوجود الأضاءة 
الطبيعية وذلك عن طريق ترك مكان الأضاءة الطبيعية وسط الحمام

● الممرات:
• لا يفضل عمل الممر الفردى
• يفضل عمل الممر المزدوج وذلك لزيادة عدد الغرف على جانبيه ولكن يقلل التوجيه للغرف الجانبية0

● الصرف:
• فى حالة الفنادق على شكل برج يتم عمل بهو بوسط الفندق يصل الى 800 قدم مربع 
• يتم عمل المجرى ملاصق للعمود
• الحالة الأفضل يتم عمل الدور المسروق
حيث تكون أماكن الخدمة فى (V) • أفضل حل لأماكن الخدمة هو شكل حرف
النهاية والوسط ويتحقق أيضاً عند المنظر الخارجى لباقى الغرف

● الخدمات الخاصة بالمطبخ:
• يكون بالمطبخ:
1- مخازن للزيت
2- مخازن مياه باردة
3- أماكن للغلايات

● دراسة العلاقات الأفقية للفندق●
• يفضل ألا تكون المصاعد المؤدية لغرف النزلاء ظاهرة مبعثرة أمام العميل
• لابد من مراعاة غرف الضيافة بحيث يكون لها خدمات خاصة
• لا يشترط وجود مداخل المطاعم مع مداخل الفندق الرئيسية أى على واجهة واحدة
• لابد من وجود إختلاف بين مدخل السيارات للفندق ومداخل المطاعم
• لابد من عمل مظلة أمام المدخل لمرور السيارات من أسفلها ( مدخل شرفى ) 
• صالات الديسكوتفضل أن تكون فى دور البدروم
• يكون هناك مسارات حركة خاصة بالنزلاء المهمين وممكن وجود مصاعد خاصة لهم
• فى الغالب يكون هناك مسارات حركة خاصة بالمطاعم وحركة المأكولات للغرف الهامة والأجنحة
منقول


----------



## kg1 (23 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على النقل والطرح لما فيه من الافادة


----------



## Mustafa_egypt (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك و هداك الله إلي الخير...


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (7 أبريل 2015)

شكرا اخي على المعلومات المفيده


----------

